# Need Advice and Quick!!



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

I just contacted a person who is selling a 29 gallon tank that has 2 bala sharks and many other fish he is giving me EVERYTHING!!! including heater, light, air pump, rocks, plants gravel the WHOLE FREAKIN SETUP FOR $25!!! 

My question is this would the bala sharks attack my gold gourami's and black ghost knife and my baby albino brislte nose pleco??? need advice and quick!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would get it for sure!But I would rehome the bala.That thing will get very large.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You also need a much bigger tank for your ghost, they get up to 18 to 20 inches. I would suggest looking for a 75 gal and not a 29.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

susankat said:


> You also need a much bigger tank for your ghost, they get up to 18 to 20 inches. I would suggest looking for a 75 gal and not a 29.


Even with a 75 gallon, that would have to be temporary. With the fish they already mentioned in their other threads, it's overstocked. And there's more fish?

They'd need like a 150+gallon and that's without the other fish they mentioned. *r2


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

I have contacted the person but they still haven't responded back. What would we do without ebay, LOL! I'm just hoping I get to it first before someone else does! 

Oh, I probably dont have room for anything bigger than a 29 gallon though. I might sell the bala's but I really want to keep my bgk.

thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

But still would the 2 bala sharks attack, my gold gourami's and bgk?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The balas probably won't bother any of your fish, but your heading down a road that you wont like the consequences. The balas and the bgk need to go. You aren't able to keep a tank big enough for the bgk and it will end up barely surviving then dieing. 

You need to research fish before you buy and consider how big they get and if you don't have a tank big enough to handle one fully grown your should pass up that fish.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

*i/a*

Plus, Don't Bala Sharks school? You'd need at least five, right?


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

hmm...well my bgk is quite small right now how long before it gets to big?


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

also since the guy lives 35 miles away from me, would the tank have to complete the cycle again if it drys out?
If so would I have to bring buckets to carry the water from the tank back to my house?
or should i have a person spray the tank with water on the way back so it doesnt dry out?
i just dont want to find out i have to wait 2 months for the stupid cycle to complete.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I didnt realize the BGK get so large,thanks for that info.If thats the case,then it seems alot of fish will need to be rehomed as soon as the tank comes in.Then you can work the 29 around the gourami.unless you have room for anything larger,like Susan said you are headed down a very rough road.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you keep the filter in a bucket with tank water the bacteria should be fine. You might just get a mini cycle that will last a couple of days but that is it. Are you planning on hauling the fish in a bucket? That should be all the tank water you will need, since there isn't that much bacteria in water.

It took a little over a year for mine to get that big, but even in a 29 it will surely die before it even has a chance to get anywhere near it.

Yes balas are a schooling fish and needs at least a group of 3 but 5 is better.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

yeh im gonna haul the fish back as well


----------



## Bella (Jul 17, 2011)

From what I read on them they require very large tanks and many say they shouldn't be kept by Aquairists at all. I also read they eat crustaceans and are very peaceful fish. Also they are very hardy and can handle ph changes very well.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pidgeon a bgk can live pretty well in a 75 gal. They get 18 inches long at the most and in a 75 they have plenty of room to swim. Now I wouldn't suggest this size tank for balas as they get a foot long and need to be in a school. I would say 150 if the tank is long. But a bala has been known to swim fast and hit the glass pretty hard breaking it.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

bala sharks get aggressive when they get bigger and older pretty much the same with any fish called sharks..


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

well everything is set up I have the 29 gallon all done. He gave me 5 large fake plants, 2 small fake plants and a fake tree stump cave and a sign. He gave me a filter, heater, air pump and light. He gave what he called 2 colombian sharks catfish. They are not bala sharks as i thought before also included are 2 gray fish that i have never seen before. 1 very large tiger barb. 1 large orange molly. That was all for $27. I just added another fake plant. my 4 gold gourami's and my bgk and my albino brisltenose pleco.
the guy said to add salt for the shark cat fish. but he did not say how much salt to add and how often.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Jim Dombrowski said:


> well everything is set up I have the 29 gallon all done. He gave me 5 large fake plants, 2 small fake plants and a fake tree stump cave and a sign. He gave me a filter, heater, air pump and light. He gave what he called 2 colombian sharks catfish. They are not bala sharks as i thought before also included are 2 gray fish that i have never seen before. 1 very large tiger barb. 1 large orange molly. That was all for $27. I just added another fake plant. my 4 gold gourami's and my bgk and my albino brisltenose pleco.
> the guy said to add salt for the shark cat fish. but he did not say how much salt to add and how often.


That's even worse than the Balas, Colombian Sharks get to around 14" and they need brackish water. You seriously need to find a different home for them. Find out what those other fish you have. They probably belong in brackish water too.

The Tiger Barb schools, so you need at least five.

You need a real piece of driftwood for the Albino Bristlenose, or it will starve.

You really need to research before you get fish. 

I don't suggest you keep anything but the Bristlenose and the Gouramis in the 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jim Dombrowski said:


> well everything is set up I have the 29 gallon all done. He gave me 5 large fake plants, 2 small fake plants and a fake tree stump cave and a sign. He gave me a filter, heater, air pump and light. He gave what he called 2 colombian sharks catfish. They are not bala sharks as i thought before also included are 2 gray fish that i have never seen before. 1 very large tiger barb. 1 large orange molly. That was all for $27. I just added another fake plant. my 4 gold gourami's and my bgk and my albino brisltenose pleco.
> the guy said to add salt for the shark cat fish. but he did not say how much salt to add and how often.


Catfish get aggressive as they get bigger. You say you had a small tank before ? Do some research on the fish you get....


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, The shark cats were given to me. I did not buy them by there self they came with the tank. I am now thinking of trading in my bgk because I really don't want to kill it. But I really would like to get a fish that is very, very cool. Just as awsome as the bgk. I have had so many people comment on it. But I don't want to get rid of the shark cats there too cool and there so peaceful and don't bother other fish. They just Swim constantly around at the surface. 

So is there any fish that are equally good looking as the bgk.

Also can someone please respond to how much salt I need to put in for my shark cats? The man said something about some unknown amount per 5 gallons. idk

Im currently searching online for 1 fish or possibly a nice school of fish.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Jim Dombrowski said:


> Hey, The shark cats were given to me. I did not buy them by there self they came with the tank.


 You can also give the catfish away. 



Jim Dombrowski said:


> I am now thinking of trading in my bgk because I really don't want to kill it.


Good, you will kill all your other fish if you don't find a home for the Colombian Sharks. They need space to shoal. As they get larger, they will get more "aggressive", I put the quotes because any larger fish especially with a brooding mouth will eat anything that can fit in is mouth. They also need more salt when they get older, which your other fish are not compatible with.



Jim Dombrowski said:


> But I really would like to get a fish that is very, very cool. Just as awsome as the bgk. I have had so many people comment on it.


That is not a good reason to want fish.



Jim Dombrowski said:


> But I don't want to get rid of the shark cats there too cool and there so peaceful and don't bother other fish. They just Swim constantly around at the surface.


They are swimming at the surface because they need room to shoal and they are stressed.



Jim Dombrowski said:


> So is there any fish that are equally good looking as the bgk.


Again, you get a fish that you can take care of. Not something that looks cool. Try and act a little more mature about this, they are a living creature. I live in a small apartment and don't do much physical activities, So I'm not going to buy a Great Dane just because it looks cool.



Jim Dombrowski said:


> Also can someone please respond to how much salt I need to put in for my shark cats? The man said something about some unknown amount per 5 gallons. idk


Find another home for them, then you won't have to worry.



Jim Dombrowski said:


> Im currently searching online for 1 fish or possibly a nice school of fish.


Don't get more fish. Your tank is already overstocked.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

First Off, what the hell. Don't you ever say that I don't give a damn about my fishes lives. I am an Ichthyologist that specializes in river life and I am current employed by the state of Wisconsin D.N.R. I have handled hundreds of adult salmon and trout at fisheries. And we are trying to stop the spread of the Asian carp before it reaches the great lakes. I have a huge passion for fish. I have had tropical fish for 16 years. So do not lecture me on how I do not care for fish. 

When I meant by a fish that looks cool, I mean a fish or fish's that are good and will not drag me into a financial hole.

And I will be getting rid of the shark cats

also I cannot find my albino pleco anywhere? can they hide gravel?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Keep it cool people. There is no since in talking this way to a person answering your questions with honest answers. By the way the questions were stated it seemed like all you were interested in having cool fish no matter if they can stay in a small tank or not.

Please keep it civil or I'll lock this thread.


----------

